
Magnet (tiling?) window manager for Mac - plg
http://magnet.crowdcafe.com
======
shadowfacts
If anyone wants a free alternative to (the pretty cheap) Magnet, Spectacle [0]
is a good one. It's got keyboard shortcuts for moving windows to different
halves/thirds/quadrants of the display, as well as to other displays.

[0]: [https://www.spectacleapp.com/](https://www.spectacleapp.com/)

